# green bar tape



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Where can i get the green bianchi bar tape?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

This green? (the color is called "Celeste") http://store.icyclesusa.com/shared/...ucts.asp&utm_medium=cse&utm_source=googlebase

I like this place - it's where I finally ended up buying my Velox in 16mm (which I was having difficulty finding).

-Chris


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

A couple of different options; Cinelli cork in Celeste is probably most popular at LBS. The color is kind of a dry green with cork flecks in it. Fizik makes a great Celeste that is a little more bright, a touch of 80's dayglo, that has the best feel. Bianchi also makes a good tape that dealers will stock, not sure if Cinelli makes it. A few other versions and brands out there but these three are most popular. Most years the Celeste changes a shade or two sometimes more blue, sometimes more green.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't know where your located, but Fizik's Celeste tape tend to be easily available. Even if your LBS doesn't have it in stock, getting in should be fairly easy & you should get it in fairly quickly. I'd prefer the Fizik tape to the others because it lasts very long, is very durable, maintains it's color and (oddly enough) doesn't seem to get dirty at all (I run their white tape, it's amazing how easy it is to keep clean).


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Come on guys, he posted in the "Bianchi" forums asking where he could get the "green Bianchi tape." The green Bianchi tape is called "Celeste." That's what he wants. He obviously can't find it locally, so I gave him a URL where he could find it.

He probably has some reason for wanting to be only Bianchi. Maybe his bike is Bianchi. Maybe he's just brand loyal.


----------



## twitch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks... I did a google search. I couldnt remember celeste. So thanks guys i found it. Yall were helpful


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

No prob


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

https://www.bianchiusa.com/store/sh...este/shop/catalog/product/view/212/parts.html


----------



## ronald.bourgeois (Feb 24, 2009)

*Celeste Wrap*

For an older Bianchi, the Ambrosio Bike ribbon in padded vinyl Celeste is the best I have seen. Ray Dobbins had it on a Specialissimo that's restored on his site.

The problem is, that You cannot find Ambrosio Bike Ribbon in this color...at least not where I have looked. If any one knows where to find, please let me know!


----------

